#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη πυρασφάλειας σε εστιατόριο

## george_samos

Καλημέρα σας.
Ειμαι καινούριος στο forum και νέος Μηχανολογος μηχανικος.
Πριν μια εβδομάδα ανέλλαβα την πρώτη μου μελέτη.
Ξεκίνησα διαβάζοντας την νομοθεσία και εχω σχεδόν τελειώσει την μελέτη.Η βοήθεια που χρειάζομαι είναι στον υπολογισμο της πυρασφάλειας της κουζίνας.
Εκει θα υπάρχει ενα συστημα μόνιμο,τοπικής εφαρμογής με SPRINKLER.
To πρόβλημα μου είναι πώς υπολογίζω το μέγεθος και το είδος του πυροσβεστήρα που θα τροφοδοτεί το όλο σύστημα και γενίκα πως κάνω σωστά τη μελέτη εκει.
Ψάχνοντας βρήκα οτι ο υπολογισμός πάει ανάλογα με το τι υπάρχει εκει.Δηλαδή πρέπει να υπολογίσω τις μονάδες ροής
Στη κουζίνα λοιπόν έχω 
*2 φούσκες ιδίως διαστάσεων 2,00χ0,90m*
*ΦΡΙΤΕΖΑ ΔΙΠΛΗ 7+7 ΛΙΤ.ΜΕ ΛΕΚΑΝΑΚΙ Φ.501 680Χ470Χ23*
*T-73ΣXΑΡ. YΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΤΡΙΠΛΗ Τ-73 113Χ70Χ43 ΒΑΡ. ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*ΓΥΡΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΣ ND2 (ΜΗΚΟΣ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΣ 60εκ.) 50Χ50Χ86*
*ΕΣΤΙΑ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΜΒΜ 4 ΜΑΤΙΑ G4S6 58Χ60* 
*και οι σωλήνες εξαερισμού θα είναι 300 mm.*
Εγώ τα υπολόγισα και μου βγαίνει οτι τα απαιτούμενα λίτρα είναι 12.Δέν ξέρω όμως αν έιναι σωστο.(θα ήθελα μια επαλήθευση παρακαλώ)
Αν λοιπον πούμε οτι είναι.
Τι είδους πυροσβεστήρα πρέπει να ζητήσω να τοποθετηθεί?Πόσα λίτρα?Κάτι μου είπαν στην πυροσβεστική(με το ζόρι δηλαδή)οτι αν ειναι πάνω απο 10 λίτρα χρείάζεται διαφορετικο είδος πυροσβεστήρα.
Επίσης αυτά τα συστήματα εχω δει και έχουν διαφορετικές ονομασίες.Υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο που χρησιμοποιούμε?η όλα αυτά ειναι ιδια απλά αλλάζουν τις ονομασίες οι εταιρίες?
Επίσης μια δεύτερη ερώτηση.
Στο θέμα της μελέτης υγραεριου..
θα χρησιμοποιηθούν δυο μπουκάλες 30 lt που θα έιναι συνδεδεμένες (σε σειρα?),θα είναι εξωτερικά αλλα απ οτι είδα ζητάει μια ηλεκτροβάνα εξω εκει που θα ειναι η εγκατάσταση και μέσα στη κουζίνα.
Η πυροσβεστική μου ζήτησε να συμπληρώσω τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά της.
Εχετε κάποια να μου προτείνετε??Η οτι βρώ τοποθετώ?
Αυτά για την ώρα.
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα..
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## milt

δεν είμαι μηχανολόγος αλλά αυτά που γνωρίζω είναι ότι σίγουρα θα χρειαστείς έναν ανιχνευτή αερίου στη κουζίνα και όντως την ηλεκτροβάνα την οποία μπορείς να πάρεις από της ΣΕΥΔΑΠ από εκεί είχα πάρει εγώ, επιπλέον η φούσκα σου πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένη με την ηλεκτροβάνα ώστε αφού ανοίξεις το ηλεκτρονικό ροοστάτη της να έχεις παροχή αερίου η κουζίνα σου. Τα πυροσβεστικά τώρα είναι  όντως τα σταθερά πάνω από την φούσκα,το τι θα είναι εξαρτάται από τι λειτουργείς από κάτω......νομίζω καλό αλλά ακριβό λίγο είναι το wet chemical του οίκου kidde usa ,είναι και εύκολος ο καθαρισμός σε περίπτωση που όντως χρησιμοποιηθεί πάνω στις συσκευές....αντίθετα με ξηράς κόνεως κτλ......

ότι ήξερα στο είπα...

----------

Xάρης

----------


## spapako

ισχύει για τα >10λτ, σου επισυνάπτω τη σχετική εγκύκλιο πυροσβεστικής.

Για υπολογισμό μονάδων ροής για wet chemical μπορείς να ζητήσεις από εταιρείες να σε βοηθήσουν. Έχω κάποια εγχειρίδια να σου στείλω, αν χρειαστείς πεσμου να σου στείλω.

----------

Xάρης

----------

